# 1xSuse 2xXP -> geht das so einfach



## panicAttack (20. April 2004)

Möchte gern diese drei BS nebeneinander installieren:

Suse: zum kennenlernen
XP1: arbeiten
XP2: internet, sachen ausprobieren

hab schon öfters von Problemen mit Lilo gelesen. 

Also welche Partitionierung wäre am besten und in welcher Reihenfolge soll ich installieren? Habe eine 40GB Platte.


----------



## mathiu (20. April 2004)

immer als letztes Linux installieren, dann gibt es keine Probleme..

Partitionierung kommt sehr auf deine Bedürfnisse an..Besonders wo du Daten abspeichern willst und ob es einen Datenpool geben soll, mit welche mit Windows und Linux gearbeitet werden soll.


----------



## Stibie (20. April 2004)

Würde dir folgende Konstillation empfehlen:

Für Linux::
1x Swap Partition (ca. 10MB)
1x Reiser FS Parition (ca. 10 GB)

WindowsXP (Inet):
1x ca. 6GB NTFS
1x 2GB FAT32 Parition (da man von Linux aus net auf NTFS schreiben kann (experimental erst im 2.6er Kernel oder so)

Windows XP (Arbeiten):
1x  5-8GB Backup-Partition (Eigene Dateien etc) (NTFS)
1x Rest Systemplatte (NTFS)


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. April 2004)

Stibie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1x Swap Partition (ca. 10MB)



Also 10MB Swap Partition halte ich für reinen Blödsinn. So weit wie ich das immer mitbekommen
habe (und nutze), sollte man immer mindestens soviel Swap wie RAM nutzen. Bei RAM unter 512mb am besten doppelt so viel.


----------

